# Accuquartz



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

These watches are something I coveted after finding out that they existed. The main objection I have to quartz watches is the movement of the second hand, which is not a problem with the Accuquartz as they have the same indexing mechanism as Accutrons and therefore a very smooth second hand. The movement is described here. I find the dials on these watches very tasteful as well.

This particular one is marked as M9 (1969) and so must be one of the first. It's had the attentions of Silver Hawk (for a very reasonable price as usual) and is apparently keeping time to within 0.2s per day, which seems to me to be very good for a watch of that age.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice watch and I share your view on these movements :thumbsup: . Since being fortunate enough to acquire a cracking F300 from Agent Orange I've been obsessed with watching it.

Here's a pic. and example of his superb photographic skills (Thanks Gary)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That two tone dial is very classy :yes:

Strange how watches can be like buses - I had never seen this style Bulova before, and now I've seen two :blink:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stanford said:


> That two tone dial is very classy :yes:
> 
> Strange how watches can be like buses - I had never seen this style Bulova before, and now I've seen two :blink:


Having worked on Milo's Accuquartz....I agree...its really a very classy dial and even better up close. They also did some two-tone stainless steel Accuquartz watches but I've been out-bid on them in the last few seconds...but having seen this one, its on my "buy" list.

Nice one Milo. :thumbsup:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, chaps.

Normally I'd go for stainless steel rather than gold but the dial on this one was too nice to pass up. The case is rather interesting too, compared with this sort of thing.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice! I agree that the case makes it much more interesting. I'm afraid mine is "one of these sort of things" and I must say it's one of my least favored Accutons. I just never favored the dial for whatever reason.I supose it's two tone dial and "diamond" are just not what appeals to me personally.The 224 movement is nice though.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I'm afraid mine is "one of these sort of things" and I must say it's one of my least favored Accutrons.


Still nice, though. I would have been happy to settle for one like yours.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

knirirr said:


> These watches are something I coveted after finding out that they existed. The main objection I have to quartz watches is the movement of the second hand, which is not a problem with the Accuquartz as they have the same indexing mechanism as Accutrons and therefore a very smooth second hand. The movement is described here. I find the dials on these watches very tasteful as well.
> 
> This particular one is marked as M9 (1969) and so must be one of the first. It's had the attentions of Silver Hawk (for a very reasonable price as usual) and is apparently keeping time to within 0.2s per day, which seems to me to be very good for a watch of that age.


Lovely watches, far better than the stepper motor type that took over the quartz revolution


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> knirirr said:
> 
> 
> > These watches are something I coveted after finding out that they existed. The main objection I have to quartz watches is the movement of the second hand, which is not a problem with the Accuquartz as they have the same indexing mechanism as Accutrons and therefore a very smooth second hand. The movement is described here. I find the dials on these watches very tasteful as well.
> ...


I know its way behind the time-but just got a cheap steel one ffrom ebay-on its way to a well known specialist shortly-yours looks fantastic-mine not quite so posh-


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Bit late on this too,

I love mine, got 2. First off is a crazy SS Startrek asymmetric jobber.










And the second a 10kt with the most amazing 'oil on water' dial. Doesn't relly come out in this pic, I must do some new ones.










cracking watches

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> Bit late on this too,
> 
> I love mine, got 2. First off is a crazy SS Startrek asymmetric jobber.
> 
> ...


getting worried now-all pics on topic have winder at 4-mines at 3 but is definately a hummer-wonder when the mini cassette player runs out?-do need back off to check-


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> getting worried now-all pics on topic have winder at 4-mines at 3 but is definately a hummer-wonder when the mini cassette player runs out?-do need back off to check-


Would this help Chris?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > getting worried now-all pics on topic have winder at 4-mines at 3 but is definately a hummer-wonder when the mini cassette player runs out?-do need back off to check-
> ...


whether you and your friend Walt have the patience is  another matter-willbe humming over to you shortlyafter break-chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Bit late on this too,
> ...


 10kt Bulova is fantastic mate :thumbup:


----------

